# Frontside Grind



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you happen to visit New Hampshire, in particular the Mount Washington Valley DO NOT miss out on the best coffee in town.

Go visit Austin, the roaster and barista at his own coffee shop in the Eastern Slope Inn building on the north side of town. Whatever you do miss out on The Met in the middle of town and just venture a quarter mile further north to Frontside Grind to sample the best.


----------

